# Old receiver 2710



## jettro32668 (Feb 15, 2011)

Will an old dish 2710 receiver work with a dish 500? Mne will just detect one satiellite(119).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, it's old base model 2700; you'll need to do visual check if the D500 antenna has DP LNBF(s) or not. In case of DP type your box will require to use special DP adapter what allow communicate legacy receivers(include 2700) with DP equipment.


----------



## jettro32668 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dish pro LNB with single line feed but will not detect but satellite 119.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

jettro32668 said:


> Dish pro LNB with single line feed but will not detect but satellite 119.


There be your problem - Dishpro LNB

If you can find said Dishpro Legacy adapter ($15 - $50 or so) - be very careful with it - they are extremely susceptible to electric shock damage. - I blew through 2 of them with my 4900 before I gave up on them and switched over to a DP311 receiver - That's what I would suggest you do. The DP311 receiver will work fine with that DP LNB.

What WILL work with the 2700 - 
2 Legacy single or Dual LNBs with an SW21 switch
LEGACY TWIN or LEGACY QUAD LNB.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

So you have a DP Twin? That's 2 LNBs and an integrated switch. A legacy receiver won't get the band-stacked even transponders from a DP LNB or be able to control a DP switch without a DP Adapter.

Your other options are to find a legacy Twin or (better) a DP receiver like a 301 or 311.

DP/legacy compatabilities are explained at http://www.dishuser.org/dishpro.php.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So you got three identical explanations ... and what you do now ?


----------



## jettro32668 (Feb 15, 2011)

Got legacy twin LNB and works great. THANKS


----------

